# AC Comp Suddenly won't run, '11 Murano



## R7000 (Nov 18, 2016)

All day, AC worked fine in 90 deg heat. Driving down the highway, AC compressor turned off and would not turn back on.

I pulled the AC fuse this morning, it's good (darn).

What should I check next before taking it to the dealer. Is there a relay?

Tom


----------



## R7000 (Nov 18, 2016)

Here is the answer. Dealer diagnosed as compressor. $1400. Works fine now.


----------

